# Autosleeper Rienza Advice Please!



## harryl (Dec 30, 2008)

Can anyone give me some advice please. We are considering buying a 2005 Rienza with an electronic automatic gearbox which I have never come across before. It is based on a Ford Transit 2.4TD engine. I do have slight misgivings about this type of gearbox, does anyone have any advice on reliability, usage, etc please?


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

would not touch it with a barge pole springs to mind


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

would not touch it with a barge pole springs to mind


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you have missgivings about the vehicle, then you will always worry about it. the leisure side is fine, but the ford bit. well take it for a drive, I found it noisy and less smooth or as powerful as the Peugeot/fiat cab.I am sure that another member will advise you about the tech side of that gearbox.

cabby


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I'm with Cabby on this.

If you have any doubts then walk away. There are others out there.

What would you do if someone here said "it's a great gearbox - I recommend it"? That doesn't make it a great gearbox!

On the other hand, take it for a decent drive and see how it feels - it may be perfect for you.

Any chance of talking to the previous owner?


----------

